# Audyessy Sound Mode Preference Mode



## louisp (Apr 4, 2011)

It has been suggested to me that Evening is the best Audyessy Sound Mode to use. While mode do you use the most? Please participate in my poll.


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

louisp said:


> It has been suggested to me that Evening is the best Audyessy Sound Mode to use. While mode do you use the most? Please participate in my poll.


I have to say that I am ignorant of all of these modes. Nonetheless, I am voting none since I see no use for any Audyssey option other than the basic EQ.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

I personally don't like sound modes. The "evening mode" you mentioned sounds like audyssyeys dynamic volume where it levels out the dynamic output range. This can be useful for people trying to sleep while you watch a movie but for overall sound, I'd say absolutely do not use it, as this will kill the dynamic range. What advice did using evening mode come with?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

no Audyssey modes, yes Dirac Live all the time


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

AudiocRaver said:


> yes Dirac Live all the time



Someday!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## louisp (Apr 4, 2011)

Duplicate post.


----------



## louisp (Apr 4, 2011)

AudiocRaver said:


> no Audyssey modes, yes Dirac Live all the time


What is Dirac Live?


----------



## FargateOne (Mar 3, 2015)

louisp said:


> What is Dirac Live?


Go there:

https://www.minidsp.com/


----------



## Talley (Dec 8, 2010)

AudiocRaver said:


> no Audyssey modes, yes Dirac Live all the time


I voted no.... because I vote Dirac


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

I voted off because I don't use any of them.


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

Off for me also.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

I do leave audyssey on just for the EQ. My room needs it. The "sound modes" I have are THX, and DTS but I don't use them. I'd like to employ Dirac someday.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

willis7469 said:


> I do leave audyssey on just for the EQ. My room needs it. The "sound modes" I have are THX, and DTS but I don't use them. I'd like to employ Dirac someday. Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 I'm also intrigued by Dirac…


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

When I had an avr with those modes for me it was OFF or sometimes EVENING mode if I wanted to listen at a more normal level. Lately no Audyssey for me as it flattens the bass too much in my room. A good old SPL meter worked for me.


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

louisp said:


> What is Dirac Live?


Forgive me for speculating a little bit here. It might be that a big part of what your survey results and comments are going to amount to is this:

Audyssey MultEQ and MultEQ32, while they have helped a lot of people over the years with room and speaker correction, have fallen behind newer-generation room correction products like Dirac Live, Accourate, and Audiolense (and there are others), which all include impulse response correction and are

more effective
have little or no downside
get great results first time and with ease (which is SO not the case with Audyssey!)
and enough people are finding this to be true that many long-term users are jumping off the Audyssey ship for other approaches. The heyday of Audyssey, in its current forms, is in the rear-view mirror and fading fast!


----------



## louisp (Apr 4, 2011)

AudiocRaver said:


> Forgive me for speculating a little bit here. It might be that a big part of what your survey results and comments are going to amount to is this:
> 
> Audyssey MultEQ and MultEQ32, while they have helped a lot of people over the years with room and speaker correction, have fallen behind newer-generation room correction products like Dirac Live, Accourate, and Audiolense (and there are others), which all include impulse response correction and are
> 
> ...


Seems I'm been out of AV much to long. Thank you.


----------

